# Deputy Sam Brownlee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sam Brownlee



Weld County Sheriff's Office
Greeley, CO

*Weld County Sheriff's Office
Colorado*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, November 23, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and hospitalized
Deputy Sam Brownlee was shot and killed while attempting to capture a suspect following a high-speed chase.

A deputy from neighboring Morgan County and a Wiggins police officer attempted to stop the suspect after identifying the 
suspect's vehicle in relation to an earlier domestic violence case. The suspect refused to yield and led officers from multiple 
agencies on a high-speed case across Morgan and Weld counties.

The pursuit at times exceeded 100 miles per hour before stop sticks were deployed, successfully disabling the vehicle in a 
residential area of Evans. Deputy Brownlee pursued the suspect on foot before both were shot in an exchange of gunfire.

Deputy Brownlee had served with the Weld County Sheriff's Office for five years. He is survived by his wife.

Agency Contact Information
Weld County Sheriff's Office
915 10th Street
Greeley, CO 80631

Phone: (970) 356-4015

_*Please contact the Weld County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Brownlee.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy Brownlee


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace Deputy.


----------

